# looking for cheap ebook reader



## tobl (Aug 24, 2021)

i don't know if this is the correct place but i'm looking for a cheap ebook reader that works of course. i'm aghast that the price of them is almost the same that some tablets. for the price i prefer to buy a tablet really


----------



## tinkerdan (Aug 24, 2021)

Depends on what you read.
If mostly from Amazon I'd go with the 7" fire which runs about 50.00 US and 49.00 UK.
I have two 7 inch and ne 8 inch and to be honest the 7 inch is plenty enough for reading.

If you prefer the paperwhite--that's a bit more.


----------



## tobl (Aug 24, 2021)

tinkerdan said:


> Depends on what you read.
> If mostly from Amazon I'd go with the 7" fire which runs about 50.00 US and 49.00 UK.
> I have two 7 inch and ne 8 inch and to be honest the 7 inch is plenty enough for reading.
> 
> If you prefer the paperwhite--that's a bit more.


unfortunely the prices vary a lot. the amazon fire 7'' is not available right now and last check it was almost 100€   but thank you


----------



## nixie (Aug 24, 2021)

I've got the paperwhite cost me £69.99. I really like it, might sound expensive as it is only for books but I'm impressed and have been buying more ebooks.


----------



## tinkerdan (Aug 25, 2021)

That sounds more like the exchange rate for an 8" from pounds to euros.


tobl said:


> unfortunely the prices vary a lot. the amazon fire 7'' is not available right now and last check it was almost 100€   but thank you


I got a similar message about the 7' when I first checked; but further digging I found the correct page.
Amazon has a lot of dead end pages like that that are simply wrong(at least in my experience).


----------



## Kerrybuchanan (Aug 25, 2021)

I have a Kindle Paperwhite, but was very disappointed in how slow it is and that the readable section is barely bigger than my phone, so now it's in a drawer and I'm back to reading kindle books with the phone app instead. This is free if you have a smart phone and an Amazon account. The app seems a thousand times better than the Kindle.


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 25, 2021)

Get an old one on eBay.


----------



## tobl (Aug 25, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Get an old one on eBay.


yeah... no  i don't like to buy used electronics. if i buy a used book i can see the problems. i have no idea the problems on a used electronics


----------



## Montero (Aug 25, 2021)

We buy second hand re-conditiioned laptops that are ex-corporate - there are various sellers on Amazon so you can read their ratings. Done that three times now and each laptop lasted 3 or 4 years at least - most likely to have a problem with the battery which doesn't bother us that much. They were at the £100 to £150 mark.


----------



## tobl (Aug 25, 2021)

i checked ebay anyway and some other but nothing interesting. anyway in my country, portugal, some electronics,specially coming from the USA are very expensive normally. some laptops might get as much as 1000€ more added to price. not joking here.


----------



## Bren G (Aug 26, 2021)

@tobl 

I recently bought one and had done the same scouring of the internet for one and too was aghast at the prices - even of second hand ones. Must be the micro-chip shortage - just like cars!  Kobo has a certified refurbished section. The Clara is considered the best bang for the buck by many review sites. I checked the Kobo Portugal site and it is $110 Euro (Regularly 129) so it is still a bit pricey but you get modern technology and a backlight that filters out blue light (which is good at night). The Aura 2 I believe is similar spec'd (less storage and probably less snappy in speed) and it sells for 89 Euro.


----------



## tobl (Aug 26, 2021)

Bren G said:


> @tobl
> 
> I recently bought one and had done the same scouring of the internet for one and too was aghast at the prices - even of second hand ones. Must be the micro-chip shortage - just like cars!  Kobo has a certified refurbished section. The Clara is considered the best bang for the buck by many review sites. I checked the Kobo Portugal site and it is $110 Euro (Regularly 129) so it is still a bit pricey but you get modern technology and a backlight that filters out blue light (which is good at night). The Aura 2 I believe is similar spec'd (less storage and probably less snappy in speed) and it sells for 89 Euro.


thanks. if i buy it will probably be a tablet, teclast p80 which is about the same price.oor just read on smartphones. honestly i never expected for such prices. maybe i'm shorsited or maybe the prices are right, it's just that earn little. oh i checked the site. even if i wanted to buy refurbished for 89.99,it's out, there's none.


----------



## .matthew. (Aug 29, 2021)

Remember that there is a difference between reading on tablets/phones and an eink screen. I personally love how eink doesn't strain my eyes when reading at night, that's definitely worth the separate device to me.

I've had a Kindle and a couple of Kobo's but now I mostly use an Onyx Poke, an ereader with android so you can use whatever app you want to read on (and all the main stores have their own if you want to shop around for books too).


----------



## Parson (Aug 30, 2021)

Kerrybuchanan said:


> I have a Kindle Paperwhite, but was very disappointed in how slow it is and that the readable section is barely bigger than my phone, so now it's in a drawer and I'm back to reading kindle books with the phone app instead. This is free if you have a smart phone and an Amazon account. The app seems a thousand times better than the Kindle.


???? Barely bigger than your phone?

By my measurements: My phone's screen is app. 2.5 in by 5.5 in. .... 13.75 sq in.   
My White Paper is app. 3.5 in by 5.5 in. ...... 19.25 sq. in. so roughly 1/3 larger.

HMMM... frankly I'm surprised it was that close. I find reading on my phone a chore and reading on my white paper a joy. I guess the true difference comes in the much easier on the eyes. 

But if I were looking for just one thing to read on it would be a tablet. I love my 10 in. Fire.


----------

